# Canada PNP program - 2132 Mechanical Engineer



## antonios_1987 (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi All,

Can anyone provide a genuine response.

(1) I have submitted an express entry profile with 320 points. According to present scenario, is there any chance to get an invitation?
(2) I have 69 points in PNP program. Is there any change to get an invitation from any province?

Note: I really don't trust in my agent, because they are saying I will get the PNP invitation from any one of the province within six months?
I have gone through internet daily news and i am not able find any hope according to above mentioned points.

NOC: 2132 Mechanical Engineer
IELTS: CLB 7 (6.5 in each module), Spouse (CLB 4)
Work experience: 6+ years
Age: 33
Education: B-Tech Mechanical Engineering
WES Report: Yes (positive)
Total: 69 Points


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

1) Not a chance of receiving an invitation... I have _never_ seen the minimum CRS go below 433 for the Federal Skilled Worker program, ever. For the 20 September 2017 draw, the lowest CRS was 433 with 2,871 available to appliccaitons in _all_ streams.

2) You would have to consult the individual province/territory to see what their requirements are. I know that for the province of Ontario, you would require a minimum CRS of 400 in order to apply for their PNP program.

3) You should fire your agent... they don't know what they're talking about and are only telling you what you want to hear so that they can take your hard earned ₹ ₹ ₹ away from you.

4)


> WES Report: Yes (positive)


What do you mean by "Yes"?

Yes that you have one? 

Unlike in Australia, the WES report just says what your academic qualifications are equal to in Canadian terms, nothing more, nothing less. 

Unless the WES report specifically says that your B-Tech is equal to a Canadian Bachelor's degree, then you can't use that as a degree qualificaiton.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

A B-Tech is not equivalent to a B.A. here, and you will not be able to work as an engineer because it is a regulated profession. In order to become licensed you would need to upgrade your education.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

colchar said:


> A B-Tech is not equivalent to a B.A. here, and you will not be able to work as an engineer because it is a regulated profession. In order to become licensed you would need to upgrade your education.


Agree with Colchar, to call yourself an "Engineer" in Canada (a regulated profession), you need a P.Eng qualification. For Canadians that is achieved through a 4-year degree course plus 4 years as an "engineer-in-training" supervised by a professional engineer. The B-tech isn't going to cut it.


----------



## antonios_1987 (Sep 22, 2017)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> 1) Not a chance of receiving an invitation... I have _never_ seen the minimum CRS go below 433 for the Federal Skilled Worker program, ever. For the 20 September 2017 draw, the lowest CRS was 433 with 2,871 available to appliccaitons in _all_ streams.
> 
> 2) You would have to consult the individual province/territory to see what their requirements are. I know that for the province of Ontario, you would require a minimum CRS of 400 in order to apply for their PNP program.
> 
> ...


Hi,



> WES Report: Yes (positive)


What do you mean by "Yes"? 
I have received WES report saying that B-TEC mechanical engineering degree (04 years) is equivalent to Canadian education.


----------



## antonios_1987 (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi All,

Hope all are doing good and well..........

(1) I have submitted for Canada PNP program with 69 points. I am an oversees candidate and *do not have* Canadian education and work experience.

- Is there* any chances* to get an invitation from any one of the provinces?

Note: Express entry point is 320 and I *do not have* any scope in that.

NOC: 2132 Mechanical Engineer
IELTS: CLB 7 (6.5 in each module), Spouse (CLB 4)
Work experience: 6+ years
Age: 33
Education: B-Tech Mechanical Engineering
WES Report: They confirmed my 04 years of Bachelor of technology (Mechanical Engineering) is equivalent to Canadian Bachelors degree (04 years)
Total: 69 Points


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

antonios_1987 said:


> Note: Express entry point is 320 and I *do not have* any scope in that.


What does that even mean?




> WES Report: They confirmed my 04 years of Bachelor of technology (Mechanical Engineering) is equivalent to Canadian Bachelors degree (04 years)



It won't be considered the same as a Canadian engineering degree.


----------

